# 2012 Burton Custom X- Wise choice?



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

Someone tell me if I made a stupid decision following my choice of board:
I began snowboarding 3 years ago. About 3 times each season. I don’t know if its normal but I picked up the sport incredibly fast (self taught)- admittedly, I struggled standing on the board my very first time. I learned to link turns and eventually began carving on day 3. I am now comfortable carving and going at high speeds but every once in a while I fall on my ass.
I’ve never own a board myself- Always rentals.
This season, I decided to take the sport seriously and bought myself the 2012 Burton Custom X and the 2012 Cartel est. Have I made the wrong choice?
I’ve read reviews that this board is only for experts and is unforgiving. Can someone shed more light on this?
Ultimately, given my ability to quickly adapt to this sport, I think I can learn to ride the board just as quick. –But maybe I’m underestimating how powerful this board really is- Will I be able to handle it or will I cry and return it?
What are your guy’s thoughts? Anything would be appreciated! Thanks!

I noticed that most of the people here are NS fans. Can’t help it if NS makes arguably the best snowboards right?
What would be the equivalent of the ’12 CX in the NS line? I’ve been looking at the raptor and proto. I’ve noticed that they have a rocker/camber hybrid. I don’t plan to do tricks, butter, jib or half pipe. Just bombing.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know with only 9 times out... rental decks to a CX is a big leap. You are the only person who is able to honestly rate your ability, though. Everyone who is riding hard will occasionally take a fall.

I'm 6' and ~200lbs with a 12 boot. I bought my 2010 164W CX / 2010 Cartel EST into my third season riding (30ish days each winter), so I know that I liked traditional camber underfoot, and I wanted a stiff responsive board. It slays NE hardpack, carves like a razor (I keep it tuned to 1º/1º), cuts through late day chop, and rides well over scraped ice patches during night sessions. With 1-2" of additional setback, it'll do "ok" in denser pow, but your rear leg will still burn.

While it's definitely not "playful" (I'm beginning to dislike that term) :cheeky4:, the term "unforgiving" may be a little harsh. It is a very responsive board, and it rewards a driver who is deliberate and has good form. It will turn on a dime and let you lay over a carve inches off the slope. On the other hand, if you are sloppy on turn initiation or exits, don't understand dynamic riding or know how to load/unload your turns on the steeps, you may be in trouble, 'cause it'll catch an edge and slam the crap out of you if you are not on point. It *WILL* make you a better rider if you keep it.

That said, I snagged a 2012 162W and 2012 Cartels with that 25% off coupon at Sun And Ski Sports before they killed it for Burton gear. I love my 2010 and am sure I'll love the 2102 as well.

I say man up and ride it.

I can't speak to a NS comparison.


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. This definitely shed a lot of light on the CX. I'd glad you also have the 2012 cx with 2012 cartel. We practically have the same setup =)
Let's keep in contact. It'd be great to see how you like the new Custom X by the end of the season.

If anyone can speak on behalf of the NS lines in comparison to this Custom X, it's be great!
Thanks!


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

After 2 days with this board, I am amazed! The response is insane! I know everyone talks about response but I really underestimated them. This board is one heck of a beast.
I’ve been carving pencil thin lines, and my dynamics have never been so good. 
This board really forces you to be on top of your game otherwise it will ride you instead. The board is incredibly fast and if you can’t handle that, you’re in trouble. I already bombed a couple of mountains and almost had my season pass revoked for going at incredible speeds. 
Highly recommended!
Is this board for a beginner? I’d say that if you’re dedicated and willing to push your limits and don’t mind the pain, this board is perfect.
My only question now is… What other board is the equivalent of the 2012 Burton Custom X?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

maybe the NS raptor or the heritage. maybe the lib tech sark series


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working for ya. I haven't taken mine out yet... Just did two days in WA on the 2010. I want to ride it at home back to back and see if I can notice the squeeze-box tech.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't be scared of a board because of a bunch of hype around it. It still a snowboard and has the same dynamics of riding any board. It will just be a little harder to get it to do what you want for a while. Then you will get used to it.

Also pretty much every quality board company makes a board equivalent or better that the custom x. It just depends on what you like.


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> Also pretty much every quality board company makes a board equivalent or better that the custom x. It just depends on what you like.


If you can please direct me to a cx equivalent, I'd be thrilled to check it out! 
Here are some things I do like:
-Deep carves
-Quick response
-Super fast speed
-Stability

Here's what I know I wont like: 


-I don't like parks. Not for me.
-I dont like catching edges.
-I don't jib, butter, etc.


I'd love to get another CX equivalent =)


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

well first off i would say take a look at alpine boarding. it's the fastest type of boarding and they make boards for boardercross where you still wear softboots. Examples are Prior snowboards BX and Volkl Snowboards Coal BX race. 

Ive ridden alpine snowboards they are very fun and very fast but usually very expensive(close to $1000). They also aren't much fun off piste. I couldn't justify the expense of having such a task specific board. 

Other boards that are going to be good like the X:

Ride Highlife UL-this thing is a beast and awesome in powder and steeps and it is a directional board with some setback.

Ride Arcade UL-Pretty much the same construction as the Highlife but a true twin and i tiny bit of tip and tail rocker for easier turning

Arbor A-Frame- Arbor's regular camber board i love the wood topsheets and the boards are really fast too

Neversummer Raptor- ive never ridden a neversummer but they say they are great so ill put this one in.

Lib-tech- people will say the Dark Series but i say the Banana Magic, i rode both back to back and i took the magic, its lighter and holds an edge better than the dark, this is my do everything board, hauls ass quick edge to edge, launches off jumps, floats well in powder, and grips ice better than anything else.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

facewashwash said:


> Someone tell me if I made a stupid decision following my choice of board:
> I began snowboarding 3 years ago. About 3 times each season. I don’t know if its normal but I picked up the sport incredibly fast (self taught)- admittedly, I struggled standing on the board my very first time. I learned to link turns and eventually began carving on day 3. I am now comfortable carving and going at high speeds but every once in a while I fall on my ass.


I wrote a review of it in the reviews section, check it out! I'm a bigger dude and love the 2012 CX + 2012 Cartel setup. I had about 7 days on it until it was stolen at whistler...Just got the new deck and bindings today as I wait to heal + new snow here in the Pac NW.

I matched mine up with Cartels because they are in the sweet spot of flex I need with a soft boot. The setup is a great match for me, my style of riding, and stats.

It will definitely make you a better rider. Tame the beast!


----------

